# Grasshopper cuts out when hot



## Bladechaser (Jun 15, 2017)

Grasshopper zero turn will run fine forever, but when full throttle, warmed up, and heavy load, the engine will just die. I can start it again right away, but dies again when heavy load applied. Help!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Bladechaser, welcome to the tractor forum.

My JD z-trac mower has a safety system that shuts off the PTO when it gets hot (also has a warning light). When this happens, I take it to the shop and blow out the radiator screens, radiator fins, and hydraulic cooling fan. I'm wondering if this is happening to you. Under heavy load, it surely gets hot. You may have a safety switch that shuts it down if it gets too hot??


----------



## Bladechaser (Jun 15, 2017)

Did not seem to be the problem. Any other suggestions out there?


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

what year is yours, and what engine....maybe a governor issue


----------

